# Wild Orchid Hollow Form



## NYWoodturner (Oct 20, 2012)

Here is some of that :ufw: at it's finest. Actually - other than to rib Rob I'm not sure why we call it that!

This is Wild Orchid from the Rebuilds. It's the first time I have ever turned it. It has a nice tight grain and turns and polishes very easily.
[attachment=12371]

It is 7.5 X 4.5
C&C welcome
Scott


----------



## Mike Jones (Oct 20, 2012)

Man! Scott, I'd love to hold that piece...take it out into the sunshine, and turn it 'round and 'round...Sure looks pretty and...again, you have done a masterful job with this! Kudos!


----------



## Dennis Ford (Oct 20, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> Here is some of that :ufw: at it's finest. Actually - other than to rib Rob I'm not sure why we call it that!
> 
> This is Wild Orchid from the Rebuilds. It's the first time I have ever turned it. It has a nice tight grain and turns and polishes very easily.
> 
> ...



Nice work!!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 20, 2012)

Dang Scott, you've been busy! Another winner for sure.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 21, 2012)

Man that just rocks. I think Wild Orchid is my favorite :ufw: 

:lolol:


----------



## cabomhn (Oct 21, 2012)

Love it! Again that grain pattern is fantastic! Beautiful work.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 21, 2012)

Another beautiful form! Great work!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 21, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Another beautiful form! Great work!



I actually turned this one with the end grain at 45 degrees just to show off that grain. It wastes a fair bit of the blank but usually produces a nice effect.


----------



## firemedic (Oct 21, 2012)

WOW! that's really cool! I can't wait to get into the stash of :ufw: I've got waiting at the shop!

There is a small piece of that in there too!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 21, 2012)

firemedic said:


> WOW! that's really cool! I can't wait to get into the stash of :ufw: I've got waiting at the shop!
> 
> There is a small piece of that in there too!



You won't be disappointed !


----------



## BarbS (Oct 21, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> Here is some of that :ufw: at it's finest. Actually - other than to rib Rob I'm not sure why we call it that!
> This is Wild Orchid from the Rebuilds. It's the first time I have ever turned it. It has a nice tight grain and turns and polishes very easily.
> It is 7.5 X 4.5
> C&C welcome
> Scott



My oh My that's a beauty.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 21, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> I have some orchid burl around here somewhere  not real tight burl but has eye's.



Post it ! I bet it will be sold before days end... Especially if I see it. But then again if I were you I would hoard it...


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 21, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> > NYWoodturner said:
> ...



Wow. That's seen better days. I think pepper mill blanks will be the most you get out of it. That first pic shows some beautiful grain though. Lets see what you get when you cut the yuk out.


----------



## Twig Man (Oct 21, 2012)

Very nice Scott!!


----------

